# Blog Posts



## Zaz (Jan 18, 2017)

Could we make it so that we don't get a notification with each new blog post?


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Jan 18, 2017)

Please turn them off.. I cannot take it!!!!


----------



## theRaven (Jan 18, 2017)

I was wondering what was going on with my notifications alerts!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 18, 2017)

I just came through to post this.  I turned off blog notifications but those numbers still pop up on my screen.  My OCD to mark them as read is killing my soul.    .

ETA:  I keep marking them as read and the same 3 posts keep coming back as unread.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jan 18, 2017)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I just came through to post this.  I turned off blog notifications but those numbers still pop up on my screen.  My OCD to mark them as read is killing my soul.    .
> 
> ETA:  I keep marking them as read and the same 3 posts keep coming back as unread.


same. they're really annoying


----------



## intellectualuva (Jan 18, 2017)

My notifications say like 30 next to it....it drove me so crazy I logged on via my computer instead of my phone. I really hope they fix it.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Jan 18, 2017)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I just came through to post this.  I turned off blog notifications but those numbers still pop up on my screen.  My OCD to mark them as read is killing my soul.    .
> 
> ETA:  I keep marking them as read and the same 3 posts keep coming back as unread.



Where is the option to turn off blog notifications?

That red alert is killing me softly too.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 18, 2017)

prettyinpurple said:


> Where is the option to turn off blog notifications?
> 
> That red alert is killing me softly too.


At the top right blue bar, click on your screen name and select 'alert preferences' and the blog section is at the bottom.
It doesn't work,  that red number 3 refuses to leave my screen.

Why does the board hate me?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 18, 2017)

Crackers Phinn said:


> At the top right blue bar, click on your screen name and select 'alert preferences' and the blog section is at the bottom.
> It doesn't work,  that red number 3 refuses to leave my screen.
> 
> Why does the board hate me?



Try visiting each blog just once more and see if that removes the 3. I think the 3 is saying you have 3 unread blog-related items. And, now that you have changed your settings, hopefully you won't get anymore.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jan 18, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Try visiting each blog just once more and see if that removes the 3. I think the 3 is saying you have 3 unread blog-related items. And, now that you have changed your settings, hopefully you won't get anymore.


i did that and it doesnt work


----------



## OhTall1 (Jan 18, 2017)

Crackers Phinn said:


> At the top right blue bar, click on your screen name and select 'alert preferences' and the blog section is at the bottom.
> It doesn't work,  that red number 3 refuses to leave my screen.


I did the same thing.  Technically it works like it's supposed to because the new blog alerts don't show up where I get alerts for threads and forums I watch.  Instead the flag is over the Blogs link, and reappears even when I click to mark the blogs as read.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 18, 2017)

GeorginaSparks said:


> i did that and it doesnt work





LaChaBla said:


> I did the same thing.  Technically it works like it's supposed to because the new blog alerts don't show up where I get alerts for threads and forums I watch.  Instead the flag is over the Blogs link, and reappears even when I click to mark the blogs as read.



Strange. Once I click on a blog title of a blog with a new item, the notification number goes down and does not return. Hmm.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 18, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Try visiting each blog just once more and see if that removes the 3. I think the 3 is saying you have 3 unread blog-related items. And, now that you have changed your settings, hopefully you won't get anymore.


Oh, that was the first thing I did.  (BTW -Good luck with your planning goals.) The numbers go away but when I open a new page they come right back.  It's a board glitch not a blogger glitch.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 18, 2017)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Oh, that was the first thing I did.  (BTW -Good luck with your planning goals.) The numbers go away but when I open a new page they come right back.  It's a board glitch not a blogger glitch.



Hmm. Aargh.

Thanks so much!

Well, hopefully it gets fixed soon!


----------



## FearlessNik (Jan 18, 2017)

GRRR. I don't care to read the blogs. All these notifications make me wish they were off again.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 18, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair 
Is this the concern?  If so, I'm happy it's not happening to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2017)

@MileHighDiva 
Yasssss *Hate Them*

Somebody...Anybody please make them STOP!


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 18, 2017)

I clicked on blog (arrow) and then clicked mark as read and the red number 7 (or whatever number you have) vanished.
HTH


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 18, 2017)

I just want to say thank you for bringing the blog feature back


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Jan 19, 2017)

What is the difference in creating a blog verses a thread. Some of the topics will be redundant..no?


----------



## Zaz (Jan 19, 2017)

MzRhonda said:


> I clicked on blog (arrow) and then clicked mark as read and the red number 7 (or whatever number you have) vanished.
> HTH



It goes away but comes right back when you refresh the page or open a new tab


----------



## prettyinpurple (Jan 19, 2017)

Crackers Phinn said:


> At the top right blue bar, click on your screen name and select 'alert preferences' and the blog section is at the bottom.
> It doesn't work,  that red number 3 refuses to leave my screen.
> 
> Why does the board hate me?


Right but those don't affect settings for any random new blog post, just ones that you start or comment on or similar.

We need a setting to turn off all blog alerts.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Jan 19, 2017)

I thought it was just me who didn't want to see that red blog alert. I haven't posted in any blogs so I haven't had any personal notifications but I see that red # there and it's kind of distracting.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 19, 2017)

prettyinpurple said:


> Right but those don't affect settings for any random new blog post, just ones that you start or comment on or similar.
> 
> We need a setting to turn off all blog alerts.


I know.


----------



## Hairsnob (Jan 19, 2017)

If...... these........blog.......alerts.......do........not.......STOP.......I......will.... SCREAM!!! 

It's like playing whack-a-mole. I mark it as read and it makes me think they're gone and they're right back!!! PLEASE make it stop!!!


----------



## MysTori (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm unable to create a new thread. It's asking me to post the content and there is no box to do that, only a box for the thread title. WhatsUpWithThat? Help. Thanks.

Also: I can read but not like or reply to any blog posts. It says I don't have permission. And having to go to a secondary page to confirm each and every like is just  I'm sure you guys are working out the bugs, so whatever you can do would be appreciated. I'll check back later.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 19, 2017)

teressa9 said:


> I'm unable to create a new thread. It's asking me to post the content and there is no box to do that, only a box for the thread title. WhatsUpWithThat? Help. Thanks.


same for me


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 19, 2017)

The board goes back and forth on allowing me to post.  Hopefully, it's being caused by Nikos'nem fixing this blog notification thing.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 19, 2017)

ShredsofDignity said:


> I thought it was just me who didn't want to see that red blog alert. I haven't posted in any blogs so I haven't had any personal notifications but I see that red # there and it's kind of distracting.


No you are not alone. 

Along with these 2 glitches that recently appeared
1. Now when you click thanks you get "Are you sure you want to like this post?"
and
2. I can only reply to a post by replying to someone elses but I am unable to "reply" type a response so I then need to edit to actually type my response.

This is hindering me from posting and thanking posters.


----------



## ava2 (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jan 23, 2017)

hey @dimopoulos can you help us resolve the blog alerts. Thanks Nikos!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 24, 2017)

The blog posts are gone. I'm guessing the forum software doesn't allow for user-friendly notifications? Should we abandon blogging? TIA!


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 25, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> The blog posts are gone. I'm guessing the forum software doesn't allow for user-friendly notifications? Should we abandon blogging? TIA!


That's weird!
I wonder where they went? 
I tried to post a blog and it seemed to work, but where are all the old blog posts?


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Jan 25, 2017)

^^I see your test blog there  but yeah what happened to the others lol.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 25, 2017)

ShredsofDignity said:


> ^^I see your test blog there  but yeah what happened to the others lol.


I was going to start a blog, but I don't want to if the posts won't stay...


----------



## Chrismiss (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm continuing to get alerts from the blog forum. Annoying.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 30, 2017)

Me, every.time.I.see. a. blog.notification.


----------



## IronButterfly (Jan 30, 2017)

Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jan 30, 2017)

it is freaking annoying


----------



## faithVA (Jan 31, 2017)

Never mind...


----------



## BlueEra (Feb 2, 2017)

Every time I log on and see those blog notifications, it makes me twitch. It's the most annoying thing ever. No offense to anyone, but I don't care to read the blogs, so I don't want notifications about them. This needs to be fixed ASAP because it's driving me crazy.


----------



## LeftRightRepeat (Feb 2, 2017)

make it stop..


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 11, 2017)

this thread is killing me softly, well the blog notifications are my diagnosis for OCD- never knew I had it but I guess these blogs are my trigger  because i click on every single blog until they go away, theres no way to know which blog post got an update, but I cannot have a red number there, I cannot, I CANNOT so I open 20 tabs one for each blog until it's clear   

When I get new blog notifications and that number is there taunting me I'm just like


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Feb 11, 2017)

sharifeh said:


> this thread is killing me softly, well the blog notifications are my diagnosis for OCD- never knew I had it but I guess these blogs are my trigger  because i click on every single blog until they go away, theres no way to know which blog post got an update, but I cannot have a red number there, I cannot, I CANNOT so I open 20 tabs one for each blog until it's clear
> 
> When I get new blog notifications and that number is there taunting me I'm just like



 
Yep, you have OCD alright.


----------



## LeftRightRepeat (Feb 11, 2017)

I go to blog and then "mark all read"...then it has the nerve to ask if i'm sure. .....is round that time I start cuss it in patwa


----------



## Zaz (Feb 16, 2017)

sharifeh said:


> this thread is killing me softly, well the blog notifications are my diagnosis for OCD- never knew I had it but I guess these blogs are my trigger  because i click on every single blog until they go away, theres no way to know which blog post got an update, but I cannot have a red number there, I cannot, I CANNOT so I open 20 tabs one for each blog until it's clear
> 
> When I get new blog notifications and that number is there taunting me I'm just like



You don't have to click each one, you can click "mark all as read". It's almost making me side eye the people who write blogs even though I know it's not their fault


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 16, 2017)

Zaz said:


> You don't have to click each one, you can click "mark all as read". It's almost making me side eye the people who write blogs even though I know it's not their fault




yesss thanks this was also suggested upthread somewhere and I did start doing that which is great because I was driving myself nuts with my former method 

thank you!!


----------



## Liberianmami26 (Mar 1, 2017)

yes this is driving me crazy. I hate notifications and I don't want to have to click on 47 blog posts just to make them go away. Please stop this madness. 


ElegantPearl17 said:


> Please turn them off.. I cannot take it!!!!


----------



## Chrismiss (Apr 10, 2017)

So there is no resolution to the blog alert debacle?


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Apr 11, 2017)

Seriously why is this taking so long?


----------



## hunnychile (Apr 12, 2017)

Zaz said:


> You don't have to click each one, you can click "mark all as read". It's almost making me side eye the people who write blogs even though I know it's not their fault


I don't like how after you click "mark as read," it still takes you to the posts anyway. It would be nice to hover and have it disappear, like we do with alerts. Can that be fixed? @dimopoulos


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jul 5, 2017)

will ignoring the regular bloggers stop the notifications? its irritating.

ETA: i went to ignore one person and it seems like i already did but im still able to read their blog and notifications. omg


----------

